# 132 Auromatic Stop Station



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

I decided to give this another try because my wife keeps saying "why doesn't the train stop to pick up the passengers?" I followed the diagram from my last post. I started by putting four lengths of insulted track (I made them by removing the center pins and inserting a piece from a Qtip in their place). I then put wires 1 and 2 from the interior light on to a lockon also numbered 1 and 2. I then ran a wire from terminal 3 which I think is the bi-metal switch,
to the center insulted rail. This looks to me as the diagram indicates.
The result is when the engine goes over the track everything stops working including the light which doesn't light while attached to the insulted track. So, I tried putting the lockon before the insulated section and the switch number 3 wire on the middle rail of the insulated track. The result was the interior light lit and the switch contact warmed and closed as needed, but the short indicator on the transformer lit and the engine neither lit nor moved. 
Hope I described this in an understandable way but can't figure out what I'm doing wrong or maybe the station has a defect.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't have one, is the direction lever set in the forward only position? (on the train). 
I'm assuming the lockon needs to go on the insulated track. You are creating a block. The power gets cut off and restored through the station. Also make sure your makeshift insulators are correct( the center rails can't touch). If it's hooked up correctly and doesn't work there is probably a problem somewhere else. Like the station itself. How does the wiring look in the station?


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Passenger Stop Station*

If I read the instructions correctly, the number 1 wire from the station goes to the center rail outside the insulated block. The number two wire goes to the outside rail on the insulated block. This keeps the interior light lit at all times. The number 3 wire goes to the center rail of the insulted section. When the engine crosses the insulted track it stops because the current is too weak for it to run. But I'm assuming it should at least light, but it doesn't. Then as the contacts heat they close and complete the circuit to the engine and it takes off. 
What is happening is when the engine hits the insulated track it dies completely, then when the contacts heat and close, instead of the train taking off it shorts and the short light on the transformer blinks. I have a short in the circuit but can't figure out where.[/I] I rechecked the insulated track and they don't seem to be making contact. I used a four length track which is one piece so the only insulators are at the beginning track and end track.
Does it matter how the two wires are connected at the transformer?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Try reversing them? The ground should be on the outside rail and the power on the center. If it's reversed, the transformer will short.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Working!*

I got it to work by changing engines. It works with the 2026 but not the 2023. I think it has something to do with the e-unit which must be disabled. The train needs to run in forward only. I tried my 2035 but could only get it to run in reverse.
I have my 2026 pulling two Pullman and an Observation car so it makes sense for it to stop and pick up passengers. Good enough for me.
Thanks


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

If the train only runs in reverse with the e unit set for one direction, I think the wires are reversed.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

What wires are you referring to.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

On the engine, if when the e unit lever is set and it only goes in reverse the wires on the brush plate are reversed.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The lever prevents the E unit from ratcheting (thus reversing).

If the loco is running in reverse only, flip the lever. Then power off and
on should give you forward; if so while running flip lever to prevent
E unit from ratcheting again. It should go forward only now.

Don


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks Don I was thinking of something else.


----------

